
Analyze Your Splatoon Play In Real-Time - matsuu
https://github.com/hasegaw/IkaLog
======
matsuu
Wiki in English
[https://github.com/hasegaw/IkaLog/wiki/en_Home](https://github.com/hasegaw/IkaLog/wiki/en_Home)

Related Project [https://stat.ink/](https://stat.ink/)

------
83457
This is analyzing the video feed in real-time to scrape info and stats that
display on screen. I always assumed someone would do this for splatoon, since
nintendo is way behind in this sort of thing (they don't even have a way to
specatate a match), but I thought it would be done by intercepting network
traffic.

~~~
nix0n
Hopefully the network traffic is encrypted?

~~~
Analemma_
Do networked games usually encrypt their traffic? Genuinely asking as someone
unfamiliar with this sort of thing. Seems like a lot of extra CPU cycles and
latency for not much gain. Are people worried about attackers analyzing their
strats ;-)?

~~~
rasz_pl
yes, for example World of Tanks always uses same key, replays are simply a
dump of network traffic to a file = encrypted with same key. Here is a project
decrypting replay files (so a network traffic stream) and interpreting data.

[https://github.com/evido/wotreplay-
parser](https://github.com/evido/wotreplay-parser)

with a bit of work this could be modded to work live on network tap. You could
even generate heatmap for current battle on second screen while you play.

------
pussinboots
Very impressive project. Some things are more simple recognition to scrape the
numbers that show up on the screen for k/d, etc. but their engine also has
k-nearest neighbors learning to recognize weapons & abilities.

------
noelwelsh
I doubt most of HN speaks Japanese. Is there an English description somewhere?

~~~
Maxious
IkaLog (Squid-Log in Japanese) is a third-party program to support players of
the Nintendo game, Splatoon.

IkaLog recognizes what's happening in the game through HDMI video capture
devices, and outputs battle logs automatically. In addition, IkaLog can also
save screenshots of the scoreboard, post messages to Twitter/Slack, and record
your gameplay with OBS!

[https://github.com/hasegaw/IkaLog/wiki/en_WinIkaLog](https://github.com/hasegaw/IkaLog/wiki/en_WinIkaLog)

------
timpark
Cool. I don't have time to check it all out at the moment, but since it's
possible to view your Wii U gamepad video on your computer, I thought it'd be
cool to analyze the map in real-time and estimate ink percentages for both
teams. (From what I saw, this doesn't seem to do that?)

------
csense
For anyone confused about what this does, English information here [1] tells
us it interfaces with a video capture card to capture the HDMI output of a Wii
U game console and analyze it in real time.

[1]
[https://github.com/hasegaw/IkaLog/wiki/en_WinIkaLog](https://github.com/hasegaw/IkaLog/wiki/en_WinIkaLog)

------
kbenson
This seems somewhat relevant: Kartlytics: Applying Big Data Analytics to Mario
Kart[1]

1:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6179318](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6179318)

------
ins0
Could someone please describe what this repository accomplishes? I know the
game but don't know what is the use-case for this tool.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
Heh, the title is literally "Squid Log".

------
SunShiranui
I'm quite confused as to what this does... my knowledge of Japanese is quite
severely lacking, I'm afraid.

